# New Owner. Seat Issue



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

Well i just picked up my 06 GTO on friday well my only issue is that the seats dont seem to have much adjustment. The drivers seat is ok to drive but the seat back will not move back very far. And the passenger seat will not move much past 90 degrees before the motor hits its stop. Anyone know if there is an adjustment for where the motor stops it? Anyone have this problem?

Thanks, Kyle


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

there should be quite a bit of adjustment...make sure something isn't under the seat blocking the tracks...you're using the levers on the seat bottom between the door and the seat, right??? ...welcome and enjoy...I love my GTO!
Bill


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Kyle - Welcome to the forum and Congrats!!! Your seats should have pleanty of adjustment options...Are you a tall guy?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I noticed quite a bit of adjustment capabilitites too.

Check obstuctions and if clear, then have dealer check it out with you present.


----------



## Junya (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey thanks guys

The seats move fine along the tracks. move foward and back great but the problem is in the seat backs. They will not angle back very far at all. I've checked all around the seat and nothing is blocking it.

My only guess is that the stops are adjusted wrong or maybe the mechanical portion is messed up somehow.

Will your seats angle back all the way until they hit the rear seats or do they stop short?


----------

